# Shine On: BMW 635csi Hartge



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Still flat out busy and struggling to do write ups, but while I've got 5 minutes I had to share this because as a BMW fan it has been one of my favourites in ages.

This car is no stranger to being made beautiful, the current owner has had this car since it was 2 years old, was the founder of the Sharknosed Coupe Register and won many many events with it, including Concours awards. However, for a numebr of years now other things have taken priority and the car has seen little use, mainly stored in a barn and taken out now and again, certainly not getting the attenion lavished upon it it was used to. So, it was decided to bring the exterior back up to standard and I was called in to detail this car and the other pride and joy, a TVR Griffith (which may appear in another write up).

Here we are at the start, fairly clean but covered in a layer of dust, a smattering of swirls all over and looking a little dull.





































After a careful wash and clay (very little in the way of contaminents on the paintwork) I checked the paint thickness all over. I had already been told about a couple of repsrayed area's that had been done to keep it mint, but it was largely perfect and original paint.




























Trim was carefully masked off before starting on the bonnet to carry out a test section. The paint was a joy to work with, a couple of passes with Menz FF 85 RD on a polishing pad with the rotary being enough to banish most marks, a few places proving to be a little harder so I stepped up to IP 3.02 before refining with the FF 85 RD again.

A rough 50/50 (i.e.tape wasn't used, this was just a polished and unpolished area)










Once polished the bonnet looked a lot better.










I was kept in check at various times during the day by the owner's two dribbling drooling boxer dogs. All I can say is, I'm glad a had plenty of spare pads!
































































It was a beautiful car to work with, amazing to see an example in such good condition, and with the subtle Hartge styling, I think it looked utterly fabulous.

With polishing finished, the whole car was treated panel by panel with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid, before being covered with Swissvax Best of Show. The polished wheel rims are in need of a refurb, but for now I polished them with Einzett Chrome and Metal polish which is very effective at removing tarnish. This was followed by Cleaner Fluid and SV Autobahn. The glass was cleaned using SV Crystal, rubber trim using SV Seal Feed and tyres dressed with Pneu.

As said, I was only there to do the outside, but I couldn't help taking a few shots of the engine bay and interior just to show how tidy they are - bear in mind this car has done nearly 90k miles, so despite it's winning pedigree it was no trailer queen! In the boot, the tool kit contains a soft cloth with a subtle BMW logo on it - something the Concours judges had apparently never seen before.


























































































































































Thanks for reading.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks great... I am looking for a decent 6 series at the moment but they are getting hard to find!!


----------



## mattm (Jun 1, 2007)

Damn that looks good! :argie:

Brilliant job! :thumb:

I've been hankering after a set of split rim Hartges for mine but they are so £££!


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

I was only watching wheeler dealers today when they bought and sold a 635 and they are very apealing.


----------



## Pad (Jun 27, 2006)

Paul, that is stunning - great work on a gorgeous car. I think I saw it in Total BMW a couple of years ago? 

Awesome (dribble)

Pad


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

great detail mate, fantastic car too - really like that


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Very nice, details not bad either Reggie


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Great work Paul, cant share your enthusiasm for the car but the work you have carried out I can
Love the sound of the nice to correct paint, makes a change!


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Fantastic :thumb:, what a superb 80's classic coupe, the 635 and the 560SEC are my all time favourite big coupes


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice work on a awesome car mate.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Awesome!! Great detail, lucky git


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Awesome always fancied one of theses is it up for sale


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Cracking work on an awesome car!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

i just love the older bmw's and that is a superb example, and lovely work also glad to see it actually gets used as bm intended


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Good work mate,that looks absolutly gorgeous.
Me thinks thats aged better than the horrific new ones will.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Gorgeous car & excellent work mate 

Baz


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Stunning work as always


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Great work Paul, that car is an absolute Minter


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

I love it! Must be such a pleasure working on cars you love as well. Great results as usual.....


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

looks great :thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

nice work


----------



## baasb (Aug 8, 2007)

That's got to be one of my fav BMW's and what a good job you did on it.
Can't so more but very nice job!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Cracking work Paul..... the house isn't too bad either


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

super job and car, was it a harge dress or was it the full beans?


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Looks great... I am looking for a decent 6 series at the moment but they are getting hard to find!!


I know a nice one for sale:thumb:

genuine Alpina as well!

looks superb fella. Excellent work on the 635. One of my favourite cars of all time!


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed!


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

This car isn't for sale, if it was I'd have bought it. It would have caused third world war at home, but I'd have found a way!

Alan - not sure what you mean?


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Shine On said:


> Alan - not sure what you mean?


I think he means is it a genuine Hartge conversion or is it just a set of Hartge wheels and a badge:thumb:

It has the correct Hartge body kit anyway and looks superb.

Can't remember what Hartge did to the engines or whether they were standard bhp.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Shine On said:


> This car isn't for sale, if it was I'd have bought it. It would have caused third world war at home, but I'd have found a way!
> 
> Alan - not sure what you mean?


I just meant is it just dressed up with hartge wheels and decals or has it had the full engine mods as well, sorry, will be clearer in future...


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I see, sorry, me being a bit thick. To my knowledge, it was the full works, kit and engine, done at first purchase.


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Nice car .


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome car and cracking work.

Followed an M6 in that shape up the motorway yesterday morning... lovely old motors.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Loving the old 6. that one is particularly special and looks really quite amazing. 
As you know not a BM fan but the old ones are an exception, would have it in a flash.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Good correction and what a lovely car, never seen one of those before.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Very, very nice example!

Top work again:thumb:


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Shine On said:


> I see, sorry, me being a bit thick. To my knowledge, it was the full works, kit and engine, done at first purchase.


Hartge cars were sourced and purchased direct from the factory like Alpina for the conversions and sold to the customer with just test miles on the clock

:argie: Gorgeous and now as good as the day she was born


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

Stunning, absolutely stunning! Beautiful job!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, and what a special car


----------



## LOLOM5 (Sep 27, 2008)

I love seeing classic BMW's especially something like a Hartge 6-series! Such as beautiful example of a classic Munich tuner with flare!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Stunning, that's German engineering for you, great result on the whole car, very rare to see one.


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

What a classic! Great job on the paint mate. Proper porno car!


----------

